# Large Golden Algae Eater Tank Mate?



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a friend who has a very large > 5 inch GAE in a 40 gallon tank. Are there any tank mates that could be housed safely with it? 

It has already had to be separated from the other tank since it was latching on to the other fish and eating the mucous. 

Other than that, the fish is rather shy and hides in rocks and caves.

My friend just doesn't know what to do.

thanks,

Gina


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Gina, these guys are better off in a more spacious tank with tank mates that can level their aggression with their own. I find these best kept with tiger loaches, modestas, skunk loaches, tiger barbs, arulius barbs and giant danios. Trouble is all the loaches( except skunks) grow equally big at 8-12 inches range depending on the species. The skunks grow to 4 inches max. Try the barbs and danios I mentioned. Make sure tank is also heavily planted with space in the middle for them to evade the CAE quickly if the CAE comes close. You can't add any bottom dwellers though with that tank size.


----------

